# plowing with a track loader?



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

I didn't want to hijack a different thread so I am starting my own. I have case 90XT which I use 80% of the time in my regular job, building houses. I am a general contractor and do all of my backfilling and rough grading. I really want to go to a track loader like a 450CT. I have ran one of these in the dirt and they pretty much rock. They float better, grade more even and flatter. They push more and better. I have metal tracks on mine which helped a lot. I don't like that I can't run across concrete without removing the metal tracks. 

I have looked at the rubber track carriage system that replaces the wheels and liked that option until I found out that the only thing driving this system is the rear drives. I hear you burn things up with this system. I liked this option because once a year I could throw tires back on and use it for snow. I am on the verge of getting a track machine and just not having a skidloader for snow.

I like using my skidloader for snow because it is like a 9-10K bonus at the end of the season. I already own it so it's just a matter of diesel, some tires, and labor to throw somebody in it. I like the extra cash since I'm already out doing my lots anyway and after all is said and done I make almost double what I would make from doing snow with out it. If I didn't make the money of my skidloader, I don't know if I would bother doing snow.

In a different thread we started talking about this and I didn't want to take the other thread over, plus I thought I might get more response from starting my own thread. Every thing I have heard from rubber track skidloader owners is that they go no where in the snow.

So my questions are this. Anyone using a track loader for moving snow. If so what one, and how does it work? If you are, are you using a bucket or pusher box? What size?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I use a John Deere CT322 rubber track loader. I have a 10 snow pusher for it. It works but not that good. The only thing that makes my machine work ok is the two speed. You get the machine going and it does fine. It works fine with a bucket though. The bottom line IMO is that if you use a blade or a bucket and get everything off the surface so you can get better traction and it will work better. The pushers seem to leave a film of snow and slush that keep the machines from getting good traction. I know or guys in my area that have upgraded to the CTL's and had problems with thier pushers. They are using large blades now. My opperators dont like the machine compared to a large rubber tire machine but they like it better then running a small single speed machine. We bill hourly so over all in the end it doesnt matter for us. The Cat or ASV rubber tracks on the machines I geuss work the best. I have heard no complaints from a friend of mine who has two Cat CTL's. He even traded his 246 in for 297. He also does not use pushers any more. I have heard bad things from the Bobcat and Takeuchi dealers on there CTL's in the snow. If you notice when Bobcat advertises for the snow season in thier Work Saver mag they dont say anything about pushing snow with thier CTL or even include them in the ad. The Takeuchi dealer tried using some of their 120, 130 and 140 machines to push with pushers this season and they didn't work they had to bring in the 150's. I dont think it the machines I think it is the tracks. I think that If you can get the right tracks life would be ok. Im going to try different tracks that a manufacture says might work better. Thats what I have run into and had the same concern about when I bought mine.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Rubber tracks are VERY expensive to buy... I think that if you are slipping them all the time with poor traction you will tear them up pretty fast and get stuck with like a $5k+ bill to replace them.

That alone would tell me not to bother if the tire'd machines already work well.

You don't have enough work to justify two machines?


----------



## madmaxxxx (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a Bobcat T-200 that had the original Bobcat tracks on it and it SUCKED in the snow. I paid a guy $150 to change the tracks that I bought on Ebay for $1200 and it made all the difference in the world. Whatever you do, make sure you have 2 speed with cab and heat. I personally beleive it is the track design that makes a difference. Thats why some Cat people say they love their ctl in the snow.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

ASV or CAT are the only machines that work in the snow...

The track system is far superior to Bobcat, Case, New Holland, etc...

Here you go...











I have an ASV SR-80 and I couldn't be happier...


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

A picture/video is worth a thousand words.

Its all in the tracks. open pattern lug tracks suck in the snow (Bobcat,Case Takeuchi) But ASV style (Cat or ASV) Work way better due to them being a tight type lug. 

There are some new McLarren rubber tracks that will replace the open style tracks. Not sure how much they cost but they advertis in the back of Equipment trader.

J.P


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Its not the system its the tracks!


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a Case 445CTL that has 400hrs plowing snow with a 10' power angle plow. I've plowed snow with about every skid steer going. I am not saying this is better or worse than any other brand. 
I will say it does plow excellent and shows nill on track wear.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Mike S;545052 said:


> Its not the system its the tracks!


Have you checked out the new tracks on the SR-80, 287C, and 297C with the rubber torsion bogeys?

It's a better system...

Check this out:

http://64.27.65.50/asvi/isr-4_animation.wmv

http://www.asvi.com/view_large_track.html

They ride like a cadillac, and get more traction do to keeping more of the track on the ground...


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes I have! My friend owns a 297. Yes they ride really nice! I dont like the idea of the rollers with all of that rubber on them. That thing better ride nice when you pay over $70,000! All Im saying is that you have to have the tracks like cat does or something similar to get a good performance out of the machine. When we plow with are loader we are on flat lots so there is no problem with the ride. Traction and weight is all that matters in the end!


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Mike S;545189 said:


> Yes I have! My friend owns a 297. Yes they ride really nice! I dont like the idea of the rollers with all of that rubber on them. That thing better ride nice when you pay over $70,000! All Im saying is that you have to have the tracks like cat does or something similar to get a good performance out of the machine. When we plow with are loader we are on flat lots so there is no problem with the ride. Traction and weight is all that matters in the end!


Agreed...

That's one reason I went w/ ASV... about $15,000 less than the comparable CAT machine... AND, I traded my CAT 257B, so I was already drinking the kool-aid...

The rollers are fine if you take care of them... I understand what you mean if you are not the only operator... I'm the only operator, so I take good care of the undercarriage, maintenance/cleaning wise, as well as use my head while operating...


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Multi Opps are a problem! I bet your 80 is a sweet machine! You should post some pics of it plowing!


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

we use all CAT. most of our machine are. but for skidsteers. idk what the point of tracks are. we have never had them or needed them. i cant see them being a whole lot better than tires.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

In snow they have not been a better machine for me but in dirt I will never own an another tire machine. I dont have to bring a dozer out to my jobs as much which has saved me so much money!


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Mike S;545215 said:


> In snow they have not been a better machine for me but in dirt I will never own an another tire machine. I dont have to bring a dozer out to my jobs as much which has saved me so much money!


Yeah, snow I could go either way, but once you use a tracked machine in the dirt, you'll never go back...


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Mike S;545207 said:


> Multi Opps are a problem! I bet your 80 is a sweet machine! You should post some pics of it plowing!


I'll try to get some next time... I don't plow much w/ it. I use it mainly for clean-up and moving/pushing back piles... Maybe next year I'll have more accounts where it is necessary... I'm actually looking for a blade for it


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

think of the difference snow tires vs performance tires makes... this can be said about rubber tracks, the design and tread of the rubber track itself is also important..


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Cool deal! I just picked up a 8611ss for a loader! I cant wait to use it next year! My friend that has a 297 uses a Daniels Wings Blade that is about 12 feet long. He loves it! I have not been happy with my pushers this year. They just dont stack like a blade does! I like thoes boxes that hook up over the blades so you have the best of both worlds. Next year I will have a little of every thing to choose form for my loader. 8 foot snow bucket, 8611, and a 10 foot pusher.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Mike S;545226 said:


> Cool deal! I just picked up a 8611ss for a loader! I cant wait to use it next year! My friend that has a 297 uses a Daniels Wings Blade that is about 12 feet long. He loves it! I have not been happy with my pushers this year. They just dont stack like a blade does! I like thoes boxes that hook up over the blades so you have the best of both worlds. Next year I will have a little of every thing to choose form for my loader. 8 foot snow bucket, 8611, and a 10 foot pusher.


I'm actually looking for a 6-way dozer blade... I have a 1 mile gravel drive that goes up 600 feet in elevation. I need something for general year-round maintenace and I hope that I could use it for snow removal as long as I was careful and/or use skid shoes... I know that most will flame me for not having a trip edge, but they don't work worth the darn on my drive... I hate to buy both so I'm gonna give the dozer blade try... If it doesn't work for snow removal, then I guess I'll have to buy or make a plow...


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a dozer blade and it works fine in the snow. It actually works great like a bucket it peals up snow and ice. The only thing I can say is that you might not be happy with is that if you buy a blade big enough for the snow it might be to big for the dirt or if you buy one that works great in the dirt its probably small for snow pushing. I have a 80 inch and works great in the dirt perfect size for my deere. The blade in the snow is no 10 foot blade or even a 8 foot. I could not imagine using anything less than a 8 foot.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Mike S;545240 said:


> I have a dozer blade and it works fine in the snow. It actually works great like a bucket it peals up snow and ice. The only thing I can say is that you might not be happy with is that if you buy a blade big enough for the snow it might be to big for the dirt or if you buy one that works great in the dirt its probably small for snow pushing. I have a 80 inch and works great in the dirt perfect size for my deere. The blade in the snow is no 10 foot blade or even a 8 foot. I could not imagine using anything less than a 8 foot.


I'm looking in the 84" to 96" range... I'm afraid the 96" might be too big for dirt... but I hate to give up a foot for the snow... Maybe I'll get an 84" blade and a 10' pusher...


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

For the guys saying that you don't know why anyone would want a track machine and that wheels work just fine, I have a couple of questions for you. One do you do much in the dirt? Two have you ever trayed one of these in the dirt? I would say that 75-80% of the time I use my skid steer is in the dirt. I have used a Case 450CT on a demo and it smokes my 90XT with metal tracks. I have owned Case ever since I have had a skidloader and haven't had much for problems. They have great resale value even with 1000 hrs on them. That is about the time mine hit the road. I get a new one ever 3-4 yrs, not because I have any problems with them, but if you trade before 1000 hrs they bring a lot more money. Usually I trade them closer to the 750 hrs mark than the 1000 hrs. I have been doing this for quite some time and boils down to about $13-$14 per hour machine cost and that is before you figure the tax benifit. 

As far as the tracks costing $5k I have a good friend that gets a 1000+ hrs before he changes tracks and when he replaces them they cost him about $3k. I have 15X16.5X35 tires and get tagged for $1700-$1800 for 4 mounted up and on the machine and only get about 600 hrs out of a set. So I don't think running rubber tracks will cost much more than tires.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I rented a T300 with a 8 foot dozer blade and it didnt do much so that why I got the smaller one. You should get a blizzard 810ss. They advertise that blade in the snow and the dirt. I have heard good things about that blade in the dirt and snow. Then you would have the best of both worlds. I would look in to blizzard because the dozer blade is nice but a CTL with a dozer blade is no D3 dozer.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I also would like to add to the cost of the tracks talk. The last year I had my tired machine I had the wort luck with tires and spent over $3500 in tires. I could not go longer than a year on a set of tires. Im on my third year on tracks! Im very happy with the outcome so far.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

My friends use an ASV and Bobcat for their farm management company (they have more than that but this is direct comparison) for everything from carrying pallets to moving dirt to loading manure spreaders etc.

You guys must spend a lot of time skidding on pavement if you can't get a year from a set of tires. The Bobcat went YEARS on a set of tires... at least it did until it was stolen (with over 8500 hours) but it still had a value of around $10k... but with a 5k deductable on their insurance they ate it rather than put a mark on their record.

The ASV went for several years on a set of tracks too. Not saying they won't under NORMAL USAGE but if they are slipping constantly on asphalt when you are plowing I can't see why they wouldn't wear out a lot faster, my point is if that is happening it is a lot cheaper to replace tires than tracks. The $5k replacement cost was with him changing them himself, but you still have to pay shipping etc. on them and they are heavy buggers. He MAY have changed something else in the undercarriage at the same time, my memory isn't flawless I'd have to ask him... but my point is sound that tracks cost a lot more (at least they do here) and if they are of no help in the snow then its not a great machine to have if its for more than 50% snow use... he has to make a decision based on his company's balance.

Keep in mind ALL the machines in my friend's company log AT LEAST 1000 hours per year, many upwards of 2000. Machinery that sits around makes no money. The ASV was one of the earlyish ones, I used to run it when it was new in '99. Still going strong.

Need to pick the right machine for the job, thats all there is to it.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

derekbroerse;545408 said:


> Need to pick the right machine for the job, thats all there is to it.


Exactly that is why I want a track machine because, Like I said 75-80% of the time I'm in the dirt. I might go with one and just not use it for snow, if I can't push snow with it. The thing is if I can't use my loader for snow, I think I would get out of snow all together since a skidloader makes about 1/2 the money I make while out pushing. I can almost double my hourly wage because I'm already there.

We have already established that you think everyone that gets new equipment is an idiot and that is fine. Feel free to have your opinion. You have had good luck with old equipment so I can see why you have your opinion. Some others haven't had the luck that you have, we have had better luck with new. If you trade on a regular basis the trade doesn't cost as much as running a piece of equipment till it has no value and buying another used piece.

So, can we get back to people that have had experience with tracks in the snow? I'm looking to see which one works the best for snow. Not that it matters because I would have to like the controls on the machine and love my Case controls. It would take a lot to get me to switch from Case. I did run a Cat and liked the controls but it seemed under powered to the Case, comparing same size machine to machine. I would probably live with the down on power it wasn't huge, but the 15k more for the Cat turned me away.

A question for the guy that has the ASV. I don't know anything about them, I don't even know if we have a dealer in our area. What type of engine is in it? How are the controls set up? Bobcat is out of the question because I hate the controls, and their resale value sucks. What type of resale value does the ASV have? From my experience Case and Cat are out in front on the resale value. I'm not saying they are better machines, it just seems that most people think that they are, so it drives their resale value up.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

ducatirider944;545451 said:


> Exactly that is why I want a track machine because, Like I said 75-80% of the time I'm in the dirt. I might go with one and just not use it for snow, if I can't push snow with it. The thing is if I can't use my loader for snow, I think I would get out of snow all together since a skidloader makes about 1/2 the money I make while out pushing. I can almost double my hourly wage because I'm already there.
> 
> We have already established that you think everyone that gets new equipment is an idiot and that is fine. Feel free to have your opinion. You have had good luck with old equipment so I can see why you have your opinion. Some others haven't had the luck that you have, we have had better luck with new. If you trade on a regular basis the trade doesn't cost as much as running a piece of equipment till it has no value and buying another used piece.
> 
> ...


My ASV SR-80 has a perkins 4 cylinder turbo-diesel just like the CAT machines. I traded my CAT 257B, and it had a perkins...

The controls are identical to the CAT "B" model controls. Hydraulic joystick controls. The new CAT "C" models are electric over hydraulic. You can actually change the control pattern to "CASE" style controls b/c of the electric over hydraulic. I'm not fond of the new "C" model controls, so I chose to go w/ ASV which has the controls identical to my former "B" series CAT...

I'm not sure on the resale end... I demo everything under the sun, and then decide which machine "I" like best... Here's a link to another thread I started when I bought my ASV:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59635

Feel free to email me if you have any specific questions

[email protected]


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Since you like case get a case and plan on getting another set of tracks. We have no asv dealer around here but if we did I would have looked at it. The takeuchi dealer put different tracks on thier personal machine and said it works better know! The price and and power on my JD where perfect for me and have no regrets even though what has recently happened. I would not worry about getting the case. *My machine has been used for two year in the snow and still did the job!* Not the best with the tracks but that can be fixed! I would get what ever your comfortable and happy with.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Mike S;545487 said:


> Since you like case get a case and plan on getting another set of tracks. We have no asv dealer around here but if we did I would have looked at it. The takeuchi dealer put different tracks on thier personal machine and said it works better know! The price and and power on my JD where perfect for me and have no regrets even though what has recently happened. I would not worry about getting the case. *My machine has been used for two year in the snow and still did the job!* Not the best with the tracks but that can be fixed! I would get what ever your comfortable and happy with.


I'm not in the loop here, what happend to JD or Case. I don't get what you are saying? So can you get tracks that work better in the snow and you just change your tracks once a year? What I'm understanding is that the Cat and ASV have better track pattern that is why they work better. Just trying to get the most understanding of the situation. If the housing market doesn't change from where it was last year I will wait a year to buy a new machine so it doesn't matter.

I do have a bid out on a huge project that I have been told the job is mine, it is just a matter of when the trigger gets pulled. They are kind of sitting on the fence to see if they want to jump this summer or fall or wait till next spring. If it goes this year, there will be a new skidloader in the near future. I can give my money to the gov't in taxes or spend a little of my profit and have a sweet new track machine.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

TL697;545486 said:


> My ASV SR-80 has a perkins 4 cylinder turbo-diesel just like the CAT machines. I traded my CAT 257B, and it had a perkins...
> 
> The controls are identical to the CAT "B" model controls. Hydraulic joystick controls. The new CAT "C" models are electric over hydraulic. You can actually change the control pattern to "CASE" style controls b/c of the electric over hydraulic. I'm not fond of the new "C" model controls, so I chose to go w/ ASV which has the controls identical to my former "B" series CAT...


So is this kind of like the Amana, Maytag thing? They both use all the same working parts, assembled at the same place, they just have a different box that the parts go in and a different logo on the outside? The mechanicals for the most part are the same? I think I will see if there is an ASV dealer in my area


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

ducatirider944;545451 said:


> We have already established that you think everyone that gets new equipment is an idiot and that is fine. Feel free to have your opinion. You have had good luck with old equipment so I can see why you have your opinion. Some others haven't had the luck that you have, we have had better luck with new. If you trade on a regular basis the trade doesn't cost as much as running a piece of equipment till it has no value and buying another used piece.
> 
> So, can we get back to people that have had experience with tracks in the snow? I'm looking to see which one works the best for snow.
> 
> A question for the guy that has the ASV. I don't know anything about them, I don't even know if we have a dealer in our area. What type of engine is in it? How are the controls set up? Bobcat is out of the question because I hate the controls, and their resale value sucks. What type of resale value does the ASV have? From my experience Case and Cat are out in front on the resale value. I'm not saying they are better machines, it just seems that most people think that they are, so it drives their resale value up.


Where the heck did that come from all of a sudden?  Bringing up an arguement you butted into in another unrelated thread?
I don't think people who buy new equipment are idiots but I do tend to think those who can't keep the discussion threads straight might be.

I don't think anyone, at least not me, was talking about not getting a new machine.

Think you seriously need to lighten up a little bit. I asked if you could justify keeping the old machine too for winter work.

You asked for opinions and experiences relating to one vs the other, I give mine and you take yet another potshot at me. Fine. By all means, go buy the most expensive machine you can, and go run it with a bigass snowpusher and spin the tracks till they smoke on the asphalt and come apart, then you can spend a good portion of your hard earned income on a new set. Have fun.

Grow up. I won't bother trying to help you anymore. :realmad:

Have a nice day.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

ducatirider944;545504 said:


> I'm not in the loop here, what happend to JD or Case. I don't get what you are saying? So can you get tracks that work better in the snow and you just change your tracks once a year? What I'm understanding is that the Cat and ASV have better track pattern that is why they work better. Just trying to get the most understanding of the situation. If the housing market doesn't change from where it was last year I will wait a year to buy a new machine so it doesn't matter.
> 
> I can give my money to the gov't in taxes or spend a little of my profit and have a sweet new track machine.


My JD blew up its final drives over the course of two year. Right side at 300hrs and left at 600hrs!:realmad: My dealer has not done a very good job to try to help. They lied about some things!:realmad: Found a different dealer so mabey things might pan out. That is only scratching the surface about my recent break down. According to John Deere my machine was the first and second CTL machine that had the final drive go out in it.

Yes you can get better tracks for the snow. There is a guy called the TrackMan in Columbus who knows his tracks! He can tell you what works best for your machine. I have heard good things about him and the track he sells. He sells a track that has a solid bar pattern that works good in snow and in dirt. So you dont have to change them out if you didnt want to.

Asv and Cat have the same tracks. The TrackMan say that cat tracks get good results in the snow but are not very aggresive for dirt.

Spend your money on a machine! Uncle Sam takes enough already and punishes to many hard working people.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

ducatirider944;545504 said:


> I'm not in the loop here, what happend to JD or Case. I don't get what you are saying? So can you get tracks that work better in the snow and you just change your tracks once a year? What I'm understanding is that the Cat and ASV have better track pattern that is why they work better. Just trying to get the most understanding of the situation. If the housing market doesn't change from where it was last year I will wait a year to buy a new machine so it doesn't matter.
> 
> I can give my money to the gov't in taxes or spend a little of my profit and have a sweet new track machine.


My JD blew up its final drives over the course of two year. Right side at 300hrs and left at 600hrs!:realmad: My dealer has not done a very good job to try to help. They lied about some things!:realmad: Found a different dealer so mabey things might pan out. That is only scratching the surface about my recent break down. According to John Deere my machine was the first and second CTL machine that had the final drive go out in it.

Yes you can get better tracks for the snow. There is a guy called the TrackMan in Columbus who knows his tracks! He can tell you what works best for your machine. I have heard good things about him and the track he sells. He sells a track that has a solid bar pattern that works good in snow and in dirt. So you dont have to change them out if you didnt want to.

Asv and Cat have the same tracks. The TrackMan say that cat tracks get good results in the snow but are not very aggresive for dirt.

Spend your money on a machine! Uncle Sam takes enough already and punishes to many hard working people.


----------



## Curbside (Nov 16, 2004)

ducatirider944;544832 said:


> I didn't want to hijack a different thread so I am starting my own. I have case 90XT which I use 80% of the time in my regular job, building houses. I am a general contractor and do all of my backfilling and rough grading. I really want to go to a track loader like a 450CT. I have ran one of these in the dirt and they pretty much rock. They float better, grade more even and flatter. They push more and better. I have metal tracks on mine which helped a lot. I don't like that I can't run across concrete without removing the metal tracks.
> 
> I have looked at the rubber track carriage system that replaces the wheels and liked that option until I found out that the only thing driving this system is the rear drives. I hear you burn things up with this system. I liked this option because once a year I could throw tires back on and use it for snow. I am on the verge of getting a track machine and just not having a skidloader for snow.
> 
> ...


Thought I'd go back to your original quote. I own 2 Track machines a T300 and a T320 and a wheeled machine a S330. We use all 3 machines in the snow. We have found that the Track machines work excellent with large buckets. They push good in straight lines and suck when tring to push while turning. We tried putting a plow on them and they just don't work that great. They are excellent for back blading around obsticals and cars as they float over the snow instead of getting stuck when you pull the snow back. For smaller lots the track machines work good. The S330 is absolutely awsome outfitted with a Blizzard plow. The machine has good weight behind it and edges out a lot and windrows the snow in a hurry which the larger loaders then push up in the piles. All in all the wheeled machines are a bit more comfortable to drive but all the machines are able to work in the snow but they both have their strength and weaknesses. We also find that the track machines are able to cut into snow pack a little bit better than the wheeled machines as they are able to get more weight onto their cutting edges.

Anyways their is no comparison between a track machine and a wheeled machine in the dirt. So if you own them you gotta make them work.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Well said! What size blizzard are you runing?


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Curbside;545665 said:


> Thought I'd go back to your original quote. I own 2 Track machines a T300 and a T320 and a wheeled machine a S330. We use all 3 machines in the snow. We have found that the Track machines work excellent with large buckets. They push good in straight lines and suck when tring to push while turning. We tried putting a plow on them and they just don't work that great. They are excellent for back blading around obsticals and cars as they float over the snow instead of getting stuck when you pull the snow back. For smaller lots the track machines work good. The S330 is absolutely awsome outfitted with a Blizzard plow. The machine has good weight behind it and edges out a lot and windrows the snow in a hurry which the larger loaders then push up in the piles. All in all the wheeled machines are a bit more comfortable to drive but all the machines are able to work in the snow but they both have their strength and weaknesses. We also find that the track machines are able to cut into snow pack a little bit better than the wheeled machines as they are able to get more weight onto their cutting edges.
> 
> Anyways their is no comparison between a track machine and a wheeled machine in the dirt. So if you own them you gotta make them work.


See I didn't even think about that. Track machines turn good in the dirt but not very good on pavement. I have a big strip mall that is my main contract for snow. It has about 40 islands that I use my skid loader to clear around. Well, maybe I will just get out of snow. Now I have more things to think about?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I wouldnt be that affraid of runing any track loader! They might not be the best but they still will work. You shouldnt have to give up anything because you bought a CTL! I agree with curbside, they are not to good at pushing and turning at the same time!


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

ducatirider944;545676 said:


> See I didn't even think about that. Track machines turn good in the dirt but not very good on pavement. I have a big strip mall that is my main contract for snow. It has about 40 islands that I use my skid loader to clear around. Well, maybe I will just get out of snow. Now I have more things to think about?


What?

Track machines turn better on pavement than skid loaders w/ tires. No bucking or binding... Lower ground pressure also equals less turning resistance... My machine is a smooth as silk on any surface...


----------



## Curbside (Nov 16, 2004)

We run the SS810 Blizzard on the S330. A freind of mine has the larger one and it looks so huge. I thought the 810 would be big enough and frankly I think it is. The larger one is made a little stronger and I wished their smaller one was built in the same fashion because the S330 can beat it up pretty good. We've also found that we wear the cutting edges done very fast and we even broke a cutting edge on one of the wings. The plow is very fast and works like a charm on the S330.


----------



## Curbside (Nov 16, 2004)

ducatirider944;545676 said:


> See I didn't even think about that. Track machines turn good in the dirt but not very good on pavement. I have a big strip mall that is my main contract for snow. It has about 40 islands that I use my skid loader to clear around. Well, maybe I will just get out of snow. Now I have more things to think about?


I wouldn't let that worry you. It takes a few minutes to learn the way the trackloaders work best and then once you have that figured out you'll still do the lot in the same amount of time unless your using 2 speed ss. The track loaders will still turn but not that great when their loaded up with snow. So what you do is push off the heavy stuff close to the turns and then when there is not as much snow you do your curb cleaning as your turning as soon as you get bogged down just turn out and dump away from the curb and work your way around and then you can move back into straighter lines.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Curbside;545838 said:


> I wouldn't let that worry you. It takes a few minutes to learn the way the trackloaders work best and then once you have that figured out you'll still do the lot in the same amount of time unless your using 2 speed ss. The track loaders will still turn but not that great when their loaded up with snow. So what you do is push off the heavy stuff close to the turns and then when there is not as much snow you do your curb cleaning as your turning as soon as you get bogged down just turn out and dump away from the curb and work your way around and then you can move back into straighter lines.


Most of the new track loaders have 2-speed... My ASV does...


----------



## Curbside (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah I know some companys advertise their track loaders as 2 speed but they still only go about 7 mph. How fast does your ASV go in 2 speed. Bobcat track loaders do not have 2 speed but they go 0-6.6 mph. The 2 speed wheeled machines go 0-12mph.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Curbside;545866 said:


> Yeah I know some companys advertise their track loaders as 2 speed but they still only go about 7 mph. How fast does your ASV go in 2 speed. Bobcat track loaders do not have 2 speed but they go 0-6.6 mph. The 2 speed wheeled machines go 0-12mph.


My ASV will do 12.5 mph...

I'd heard that some companies were splitting the 7 mph and calling it a 2-speed, but not my machine...


----------



## Curbside (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow 12.5 mph is crazy fast in a track loader. Does your machine have suspension otherwise I would think it would vibrate you to death.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Curbside;545914 said:


> Wow 12.5 mph is crazy fast in a track loader. Does your machine have suspension otherwise I would think it would vibrate you to death.


Yeah, it has torsion axles that suspend the undercarriage, and rubber torsion bogey assemblies. Going downhill it is almost too fast...


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I think that quicker then my deere! My deere has 2 speed I dont know how fast it goes but it will smoke a single speed! Bobcat has still does not have 2 speed on their track machines for some reason! In the dirt I like how slow you can go for really hawgin dirt! Your right about going down hill in two speed! My machine runs smooth in two speed no vibrations. Snigle speed has a little vibration but not even close to what the T190 has. My machine goes 6 mph in single speed and I think 10 in 2nd speed.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Our CAT 257B works great in snow with an Avalanche 10 Ft Pusher and Steel trip edge. Its mounted on a backing plate, so its not connected to a bucket. One of my operators complained the pusher gripped a bit too much-I think he had too much downforce on it-he's gone now, and 2 other operators including myself have neveer had an issue. We have a Grouser dozer blade for it too-and I agree, I think it would be too short for our needs, and probably cause more damage than good.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Talked to the ASV sales rep in my area. I'm going to take a look at a ASV-80 in the next few weeks and demo one. I couldn't believe what he is talking for price in the low 50's for all the options I want. Cab in closer, heat, A/C, quick attach, self level bucket. Seems way cheap compared to comparable CAT or Case. I'm waiting for the bend me over price he is going to shoot me for trade in value on my 90XT. It just seems to be to good to be true! lol


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Who's the Des Moines ASV Dealer? Is it Hackert in Sully? He won't even return my calls if it is. Kind of a D-bag move if you ask me. 

I own an RC-50 and with Hackert its all about the sale not about what goes into it after.
But I find that with almost all dealers.

Peterbilt


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Peterbilt;547453 said:


> Who's the Des Moines ASV Dealer? Is it Hackert in Sully? He won't even return my calls if it is. Kind of a D-bag move if you ask me.
> 
> I own an RC-50 and with Hackert its all about the sale not about what goes into it after.
> But I find that with almost all dealers.
> ...


Na it's the dealer over in Dubuque. I'm in east Ia


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

ducatirider944;547248 said:


> Talked to the ASV sales rep in my area. I'm going to take a look at a ASV-80 in the next few weeks and demo one. I couldn't believe what he is talking for price in the low 50's for all the options I want. Cab in closer, heat, A/C, quick attach, self level bucket. Seems way cheap compared to comparable CAT or Case. I'm waiting for the bend me over price he is going to shoot me for trade in value on my 90XT. It just seems to be to good to be true! lol


Good for you...

I've been trying to tell everyone... HAHA

My local dealer was fair with me on my trade: '06 CAT 257B

Keep us posted when you get to demo the unit. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. I know I was...


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Ducati. Where in East Iowa Are you? I am in Ia City. If you want to try an ASV thats actually been in the field Look me up.

We started digging today and weather permiting we will start mowing next week. So you can get a good feel for what to expect out of an ASV unit.

Peterbilt


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Peterbilt;547873 said:


> Ducati. Where in East Iowa Are you? I am in Ia City. If you want to try an ASV thats actually been in the field Look me up.
> 
> We started digging today and weather permiting we will start mowing next week. So you can get a good feel for what to expect out of an ASV unit.
> 
> Peterbilt


Check your PM's


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

High speed on any track machine is just a quicker way for the manufacturer to get into your pants for repairs.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

I found something for those who are not on the ASV train...

I posted it in the heavy equipment forum:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=61048


----------

